# New Channels



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

Does Directv plan on adding any new channels worth watching? The last three they've added have nothing to offer to hardly anybody. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Your guess is as good as anyone elses. DirecTV doesn't let too much leak. Heck, TNT-HD and ESPN2-HD have been mentioned for few months. And, now the INHDs are in the spotlight.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I am still waiting on AmericanLife TV (formerly GoodLife TV). That and a few others are really all that's left for me. I wouldn't mind checking out that International Music Feed that Dish Network has, but nothing else too crucial unless that Wrestling Channel from the UK comes over to the US.


----------



## tvwatcher365 (May 24, 2005)

Do you think Directv would add a network like AmericanLife TV? I mean it looks like it has a decent lineup, but would Rupert go for it? He didn't budge when it was Goodlife TV.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> Your guess is as good as anyone elses. DirecTV doesn't let too much leak. Heck, TNT-HD and ESPN2-HD have been mentioned for few months. And, now the INHDs are in the spotlight.


I keep wondering why they keep adding programing that appeals to small groups of people, instead of moving ahead with putting on major networks like TNT-HD & ESPN2-HD.

I know we keep hearing about the lack of bandwith and how HD uses so much more, which is true. But, I don't understand why they send Showtime-HD & HBO-HD each to two different transponders so we get it at two different channels on the receiver. I would think they should be able to transmit HBO-HD to one transponder and Showtime-HD to another and then software link them to channels 70 & 509, and 71 & 543 on the receivers. Then they would free up two more HD transponders and be able to transmit TNT-HD & ESPN2-HD.

I never could understand why they transmitted the same programing on two different channels anyway.

Right now the big push in on to get all TV broadcasts converted to digital & HD, and you would think that would be on the top of their list, to offer as much HD programing as possible.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

loudo said:


> I would think they should be able to transmit HBO-HD to one transponder and Showtime-HD to another and then software link them to channels 70 & 509, and 71 & 543 on the receivers. Then they would free up two more HD transponders and be able to transmit TNT-HD & ESPN2-HD.
> 
> I never could understand why they transmitted the same programing on two different channels anyway.


I thought that was how they did it. Just mirrored one (71) to the other (543).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Those aren't on two different transponders. Just mirrored as suggested. The real HBO-HD is on 509, your receiver just presents it as 70 as well. Same with SHOW-HD


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

FOX east HD was moved to 119 west. Don't know what is up with that.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> Those aren't on two different transponders. Just mirrored as suggested. The real HBO-HD is on 509, your receiver just presents it as 70 as well. Same with SHOW-HD


I wasn't sure but it looked like on the LyngSat listings, that they were separate. Makes more sense that they are the same. Now I look closer I see they are the same.


----------



## wittlesvaseel (Jul 5, 2005)

If you want channels to be added, call in and ask the csr to put in a channel request. If enough people do it, and DTV sees theres money to made offering it, they will.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

wittlesvaseel said:


> If you want channels to be added, call in and ask the csr to put in a channel request. If enough people do it, and DTV sees theres money to made offering it, they will.


 :lol: This is a Joke RIGHT!? :lol: 
I think we have all called in numerous times for more HD channels. Shall I make a list to remind you? Lets see:
Cinemax HD E and W 
HBO HD W
SHOWTIME HD W
TMC HD
TNT HD
ESPN2 HD
STARZ HD E and W
ENCORE HD (when it was around)
etc.
Do I need to continue?  The point is, we get what D* wants us to have. They can care less about what we ask for! :nono2:


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

tvwatcher365 said:


> Do you think Directv would add a network like AmericanLife TV? I mean it looks like it has a decent lineup, but would Rupert go for it? He didn't budge when it was Goodlife TV.


Probably depends on who owns AmericanLife and whether adding it could be made a requirement for continuing to carry another channel that is already on DirecTV.

If AmericanLife is independently owned then it will probably never be added. Instead we will continue to get more Viacom channels like TV1 and LOGO.


----------



## tvwatcher365 (May 24, 2005)

It doesn't appear that AmericanLife TV network is owned by a mega conglomerate company like Viacom, so that might hurt its chances as already mentioned for getting satellite carriage. It doesn't look like a bad network though, seems better than Tvland or other networks which claim to have "Classic-tv programming"


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

jpurkey said:


> Instead we will continue to get more Viacom channels like TV1.


Correct me if I am wrong, But isn't TV1 owned by Comcast?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, But isn't TV1 owned by Comcast?


Thats what I thought too!


----------



## tvwatcher365 (May 24, 2005)

Smthkd said:


> Thats what I thought too!


You are correct TVONE was started up by Comcast & I believe Radio One in January 2004 as an alternative to BET.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Ooops. I thought I had read somewhere that TV1 was a Viacom channel. I should of checked their website like I did for LOGO.


----------



## wittlesvaseel (Jul 5, 2005)

> This is a Joke RIGHT!?
> I think we have all called in numerous times for more HD channels. Shall I make a list to remind you? Lets see:
> Cinemax HD E and W
> HBO HD W
> ...


Hardly. If more people ask for them, then the more likely Dtv will get them. Being able to provide more content so they can charge more down the road is common business sense. So, instead of thinking just you or 200 of your ebst buds will get the job done, get organised and get mroe people to call in just to ask for additional channels.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

wittlesvaseel said:


> Hardly. If more people ask for them, then the more likely Dtv will get them. Being able to provide more content so they can charge more down the road is common business sense. So, instead of thinking just you or 200 of your ebst buds will get the job done, get organised and get mroe people to call in just to ask for additional channels.


This is what happened with the ST superfan package. They actually dropped the price $50 (even though you pretty much have to ask - well, it's not on the webpage )


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Shouldn't Style Network be on DirecTV already? Comcast owns it, or is part-owner, and it would make sense for DirecTV to add the channel. Also, Nickelodeon Games and Sports should be made available to subscribers. So should the Tennis Channel. And the Sportsman Channel. Ditto a lot of others, mentioned in this thread and similar ones beforehand.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Dan9 said:


> Does Directv plan on adding any new channels worth watching? The last three they've added have nothing to offer to hardly anybody. Thanks for your responses.


You've got Oxygen, Reality, Lifetime Real Women. All Dishnetwork add is junk like: Si,, IMF both low budget junk.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've already talked about this in [thread=43538]another thread[/thread], and I am currently composing a letter to DirecTV which will be mailed out in a few days certified mail. (That way, somebody will read it.) But, here are the latest additions in comparision with Comcast Sacramento's lineup:
LOGO - Comcast stated it has reached an agreement
Fox Reality Channel - Not carried
Lifetime Real Women - Not carried
TV One - Not carried
Nicktoons - Comcast 126
How about the channel that I want to see added:
The Anime Network - Not Carried
AZN TV (Formerly International Channel) - Comcast Channel 26
AmericanLife TV (Formerly GoodLife TV) - Comcast 123
Classic Arts Showcase - Not carried on Comcast, carried on Dish Network
Ovation - Carried on Comcast 182
Anything above channel 100 is carried on the Digital tier.

Look, I'm not switching back to Comcast just to get those channels. But, I would like to see then added. The International Channel/AZN TV is the only channel I've missed since switching over to DBS. Anyways, the address for DirecTV is:

DIRECTV Customer Service
P.O. Box 29079
Glendale, CA 91209-9079


----------



## Gm2 (Apr 10, 2005)

Only thing that is bad about comcast is digital cable costs a lot more than directv here in Sacramento. I had them and it cost me $78 a month for two boxes. I now have 4 rooms at $60.96. Comcast is too high.


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

Will there ever be a way to get TSN or Rogers Sportsnet from Canada on American Satellites or cable companies? Doesn't ESPN own TSN?

TSN:www.tsn.ca
Rogers Sportsnet:www.sportsnet.ca


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

I seriously doubt you'll ever see TSN or Rogers Sportsnet in their entirety off the American Satellites... (You may see some unique - non-US generated - programming from these providers on US Sports stations).

TSN is owned by Bell Globemedia (who also own Canadian Network CTV); Rogers SportsNet is owned by *surprise* Rogers Cable. In Canada, there is nothing such as "Cable Exclusivity" or "Satellite Exclusivity" - all parties are "equal" with respect to programming, especially since Shaw Cable (major operator in western Canada) either owns or is a major investor in Sat provider StarChoice. It's sort of funny seeing that Bell ExpressVu carries "CablePulse 24" from Toronto - you'd never see E* or D* carrying NY1 news or Washington DC's NewsChannel 8...

Jim


----------



## ramy (May 18, 2004)

The LOGO channel can go take a flying leap in their tutus for all I care.


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

Dan9 said:


> Will there ever be a way to get TSN or Rogers Sportsnet from Canada on American Satellites or cable companies? Doesn't ESPN own TSN?
> 
> TSN:www.tsn.ca
> Rogers Sportsnet:www.sportsnet.ca


google "the canadian solution" and you'll find out how to get it here. I email Dish Network once a month about adding the NHL network, but until I buy the canadian solution, I'll have to stick to getting center ice to see rogers, tsn or cbc.


----------



## mikeD in NYC (Jun 10, 2005)

the sportsman channel should be added... please!... this channel rocks if you like fishing and hunting shows.


----------



## AnimeFan (Aug 4, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> I've already talked about this in [thread=43538]another thread[/thread], and I am currently composing a letter to DirecTV which will be mailed out in a few days certified mail. (That way, somebody will read it.) But, here are the latest additions in comparision with Comcast Sacramento's lineup:
> LOGO - Comcast stated it has reached an agreement
> Fox Reality Channel - Not carried
> Lifetime Real Women - Not carried
> ...


Yeah I've been waiting for The Anime Network
AZN TV channel looks good. Along with Showtime Beyond


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Then there is Current TV, DirecTV ch 366.

Whoopee!


----------



## foxfan (Feb 5, 2006)

Why doesn't DirecTV carry the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation). It is the only Canadian network that doesn't rely on U.S. shows (apart from the francophone ones) and it is already carried on U.S. cable in border areas.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

foxfan said:


> Why doesn't DirecTV carry the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation). It is the only Canadian network that doesn't rely on U.S. shows (apart from the francophone ones) and it is already carried on U.S. cable in border areas.


I am with you on that one. If you go to Canada, they have a lot of our networks on their satellites and cable system.

I used to have a C-Band dish and really enjoyed the CBC and CTV network programing. CBC scrambled and we lost that signal, after a while. I even got to like and watched every chance I got, curling.

There are some cable systems, in South Florida, that somehow get Canadian networks on their system. Sure wish D* could do so.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

That in no way in any shape or form counts as "adding" the Anime Network. We wanted the 24/7 Linear format channel in a package like Total Choice Plus, not a hacked up version of their SVOD service offered as a PPV Channel.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> That in no way in any shape or form counts as "adding" the Anime Network. We wanted the 24/7 Linear format channel in a package like Total Choice Plus, not a hacked up version of their SVOD service offered as a PPV Channel.


Agreed. Anime 24/7 please!


----------



## CygnusTM (Nov 11, 2003)

foxfan said:


> Why doesn't DirecTV carry the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation). It is the only Canadian network that doesn't rely on U.S. shows (apart from the francophone ones) and it is already carried on U.S. cable in border areas.


The actual problem is the other way around. CBC sells some of its content (e.g. DaVinci's Inquest) to US outlets. They pay for exclusivity in the US. CBC on satellite here would violate that.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

Adam Richey said:


> I am still waiting on AmericanLife TV (formerly GoodLife TV). That and a few others are really all that's left for me. I wouldn't mind checking out that International Music Feed that Dish Network has, but nothing else too crucial unless that Wrestling Channel from the UK comes over to the US.


i agree with you on american life, i had it with cable it's great, almost worth
going back to cable for, since everything else seems to be about the same channel
wises,i already have cable internet so with the combined pagage it only $2.00
more a month. but comcast is taking over, so i'm waiting to see what happens
to price's with the takeover.

come on dtv pickup american life, stop letting cable get ahead of the game here.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

cobra2225 said:


> but comcast is taking over, so i'm waiting to see what happens to price's with the takeover.


Yeah, good luck with that...

I just switched from Comcast to D* because of price (and because I wanted the sports pack, but that's a different story). My digital cable bill with HBO, DVR and internet was $150/month. With D* I can get HBO, DVR and the sports pack for around $80, not to mention for the first 3 months I get TC Premier (which I might just end up keeping) for only $60/mo (after tax).

If Comcast is the only cable provider in your area you can kiss your low prices goodbye - they're absolutely ridiculous if they control the area.


----------

